# Mice....!



## ziderman (Jan 18, 2009)

Have not used the motor home since before xmass. Decided we better go up to the compound , check all ok etc...

Like hell was it . ...a mouse or Mouses have had a field day. How and where they got in is a mystery. They seemed to have started house building in a cupboard under the vanity sink. 

Chewed up bog roll , bath mat sponges , rubber gloves & towels & part way into one of the main sofa cushions.

Pissed on the bed in the dog basket and I am sure many other places. Not many places they have not craped on or in.

Fortunately they do not seem to have chewed through any wiring , as all seems to be working ok. I can only think they have got in thorough a drain pipe , some how. I know they can get through very small holes. 

We have been through the whole van & have not found one of the little Sh**s to date.  Have put traps out. Poison is ok , but just means they go off and die some where ..in the Van.

Any one know how they might get in and if so how can you stop them?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 18, 2009)

surprising where those little sods can get in, not had any probs up to press mind you mine is parked on the drive and i let our two cats in from time to time, the trouble is once mice get in they wreck the interior very quickly not to say damage to electrical systems. the thing is two mice can soon become 20 or so and right off your pride and joy.


----------



## ziderman (Jan 18, 2009)

Not got a Cat , nor do I really want one. Fleas like cats & fleas I don't want in the van. The motor home is not parked on my property , but in a compound with caravans & Motor Homes. 
Tim (friend) who owns the compound has his German Shepard running around in the compound at night. Don't think Tiddles would last long somehow. Worth watching though!

I can tell you that mice can squeeze through a hole not much bigger that a sugar cube. Take those ventilation bricks. They get through them ok.

There is a chance they may even have got up the plug hole , but that would be pushing it I reckon.


----------



## lenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your carry on with them Meeces, I dont suppose we realise what a problem they can be until it happens to us
This thread reminded me of the cartoon we used to watch as kids, Pixie and Dixie With Jinxie the cat screaming, " I hate them Meeces to Peeces"

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFo3h56wgw&feature=related

Anyone else remember this one


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jan 19, 2009)

I also had problems with mice is a Hobby caravan 15 years ago. They were coming in via the factory fitted vents in the underside.
I covered the vents with some perforated zink sheet (fine mesh) and that sorted the problem.
The caravan was stored on a farm  so that didn't help.

Also the little bas****s got into a Reliant Scimitar (through the air vent for the heater) and set up home behind the dash feeding on the carpets and the leather seats.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 19, 2009)

ziderman said:


> Not got a Cat , nor do I really want one. Fleas like cats & fleas I don't want in the van. The motor home is not parked on my property , but in a compound with caravans & Motor Homes.
> Tim (friend) who owns the compound has his German Shepard running around in the compound at night. Don't think Tiddles would last long somehow. Worth watching though!
> 
> I can tell you that mice can squeeze through a hole not much bigger that a sugar cube. Take those ventilation bricks. They get through them ok.
> ...



fleas do like cats they also like dogs  but we have had cats and dogs  for years never been bothered by fleas as we regulaly  treat the cats dogs  and house, by the way it is a little known fact but all you need to bring fleas into your house is to walk through longish grass. and if there has been any animal that has fleas even wild animals  they will transfer onto you. the number of people that blame midges for bites round the ankles and legs dont realise the are flea bits most probably  ps do you all know how many fleas live on MICE  SO DONT JUST BLAME CATS


----------



## ziderman (Jan 19, 2009)

mandrake said:


> fleas do like cats they also like dogs  but we have had cats and dogs  for years never been bothered by fleas as we regulaly  treat the cats dogs  and house, by the way it is a little known fact but all you need to bring fleas into your house is to walk through longish grass. and if there has been any animal that has fleas even wild animals  they will transfer onto you. the number of people that blame midges for bites round the ankles and legs dont realise the are flea bits most probably  ps do you all know how many fleas live on MICE  SO DONT JUST BLAME CATS



Oh deer , I am sorry you are obviously a cat lover....!  Dont you worry I know enough about fleas to last a life time. Cats do tend to be great carriers of them. They often lie in the Garden and like you say.... in the grass. Best still when they go where hedgehogs have been. Then they get diggered. Pick up a mole....another creature loaded in them. Grey squirrels another one. 

I am not just blaming cats....it's just they **** every where except on there own patch, that's why may be I aint so keen on them....hey ho !

Chill any how . I was only joking .   Look no offense meant.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 20, 2009)

no offense taken at all, but moggies are the best form of defense against mice.  mind you saying that the only mice we have had in the house are the ones our old ginger tom brings in, best thing about it is they are live and unharmed when he puts them on the wife's lap then its up to me to catch the little sods. the cat scarpers because he must know she will throw the first thing to hand at him.


----------



## ziderman (Jan 20, 2009)

We used to have a big Ginger tom. Lazy Ba***d unless there was a mole in the garden , then he would spend as many days as it took to get moley. He got fleas off the mole. Then he would lie under the trees next to hedge hog just to top up on the flea count.

Any how. Set traps , first night nothing to chocolate ( was told that was best) , reckon wife may have got there first and had chocolate.  
Traditional Cheese , tonight , 2 fat mice..... Hope problem finished for now. But going to keep trap ect in there in future.


----------



## flower3bird (Jan 24, 2009)

I posted similar on the main Chat of this forum recently Ziderman.  Like you our van is layed up and in storage.  

We now have had several mouse traps in there for weeks and still not got the little bug***s    We are currently trying chocolate as recommended by someone on here.  Hubby thinks the cold weather may have made them(it) hibernate as there seems little 'evidence' in the last two weeks.  The most worrying thing is if they chew through wiring or plastic pipes and second to that is the soft furnishings.  Currently he seems to be contenting himself with the insulation under the fridge freezer. 

I totally sympahize with you - it is a nightmare


----------



## cas (Jan 25, 2009)

I had mice, I put posion down weekly they seem to have gone now


----------



## italiano (Feb 7, 2009)

*mice*

the only solution is if you can install an ultrasonic kind of gadget inside, that is if you can  hook uo to power, or perhaps a battery powered one, i have seen the damage the little b.....s can do in my wife' nephew's american MH. I was  a bit sceptical but i must admit, it worked, no more mice or insects come to think of it.


----------

